# Inside Corner Sander



## Led Head (11 mo ago)

Hey all, I'm new here and this is my first post.

I was wondering if any of you have some good products for sanding both sides of an inside corner at the same time, preferably that's pole compatible. I've seen a couple, ray's drywall corner sander and speare's corner sander.

my concern with some of these products is longevity. The speares apparently uses hook and loop which means the sanding heads can be replaced potentially. Do any of you use any of these or have different products that you use?


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Never used a 2 way sponge, but I've seen them advertised. I've also seen videos of a guy cutting sponges at 45 on a mitre saw, then gluing them together into a 2way 90.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

Led Head said:


> Hey all, I'm new here and this is my first post.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have some good products for sanding both sides of an inside corner at the same time, preferably that's pole compatible. I've seen a couple, ray's drywall corner sander and speare's corner sander.
> 
> my concern with some of these products is longevity. The speares apparently uses hook and loop which means the sanding heads can be replaced potentially. Do any of you use any of these or have different products that you use?


i love my ray's sander, but mine i spray with contact glue the pad and i put on it a velcro. now i can cut a good 150 round sand paper to put on it.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I've used the corner sanders before, the ones with a sponge on both sides. You apply pressure to one side and sand it then shift the pole and apply pressure to the other side of the corner and sand. It speeds up the sanding process and you don't need to work the sanding sponge by hand as much. Great product just is ready to buy the replacement sanding sponges down the line. Also, the velcro glue might come undone because they don't so you might need new glue too.









Ultimate 90 Drywall Inside Corner Sanding Tool


DetailsUltimate 90 Drywall Inside Corner Sanding ToolSand corners or flats in your hand or on a pole with utmost versatility. Powered by the Detailer Sanding Sponge, the Ultimate 90 is one of the most comfortable and ergonomically correct sanders available. You'll love the soft comfort grip and...




www.all-wall.com





This thing is great, just need to know it won't sand both sides at the same time you sand one side shift the pole so the pressure is on the other side of the corner then sand the other side.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

Shelwyn said:


> I've used the corner sanders before, the ones with a sponge on both sides. You apply pressure to one side and sand it then shift the pole and apply pressure to the other side of the corner and sand. It speeds up the sanding process and you don't need to work the sanding sponge by hand as much. Great product just is ready to buy the replacement sanding sponges down the line. Also, the velcro glue might come undone because they don't so you might need new glue too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

killerjune said:


> View attachment 41839
> 
> View attachment 41840
> 
> View attachment 41841


I've never seen these before....great tool.


----------

